# HO scale from the diagram



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

I am looking at the diagram and learned the table is 75' long in real life. However, on the diagram, the measurement on the platform shows 36'-0" long and 8'-6" wide. The diagram does not make any sense at all. It looks like that it is almost one-half scale, right? 

If it is in HO scale, wouldn't 75' be actually 10 1/3 inches long, right? Not sure if it is author's typo in 1959... Yea, I am looking at the diagram which was published in 1959.

Would 10 1/3 inches long enough for most of diesel locomotives?


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

bluenavigator said:


> If it is in HO scale, wouldn't 75' be actually 10 1/3 inches long, right?


Correct. I don't really understand your other questions. Could you clarify them?


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Here is the diagram. Had to crop it because of scanning the page, it became gigantic image. You can see the measurements that does not make sense to make the platform for the transfer table. Ooops! Forgot to say "transfer."


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I think you need to give the original author the benefit of the doubt. That looks line an accurate drawing to me. One convention when providing plans is to use scale feet, so that the drawings can be used without conversion in any scale. Potential modelers would use a scale ruler, marked in feet of the appropriate scale, to lay out their project (this means that my HO scale rule is marked in "feet" which are 0.138" long). The only dimension that seems out of whack is the one I don't see on the drawing: your 75' length figure.

Since the part you're referring to says "Platform and Motor Mount" next to it, I'm guessing that's not the whole length of the finished model, but part of the base. My best advice to you is to buy a scale ruler and mock up a version using cardstock or cardboard (empty cereal boxes are great for this). The you can get an idea how big the finished product really is. Save the cardboard templates -- they make great cutting guides for the final assembly parts.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh yeah, 75' is fine for shorter diesels. Some of the longer ones (Alco's PA, or most any 6 axle unit) could be up to 125' (17.22"in HO).


----------

